# Ultrastar Hard Drive Uses Helium to Maximize Capacity



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> This week Western Digital-owned HGST announced that its new 6 TB Ultrastar He6 hard disk drive is now shipping. This isn't just any hard drive, though. The Ultrastar He6 uses HGST's HelioSeal, which means the spinning platters are sealed inside a hermetic chamber filled with helium instead of air.
> 
> The density of helium is one-seventh that of air. The use of helium in HGST's new drive equates to dramatically less drag force acting on the spinning disk stack and a substantial reduction in mechanical power from the motor.


More


----------

